# 2008 S 15" rims???



## 02Z3COUPE (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post on the Mini side My wife's 2008 S has the 17" wheels (very bad in the snow) and we would like to put 15" rims with snow tires on it. There seems to be some confusion as to if this will work. We have been told the 15" wheels will have caliper clearance issues, but my dad put 15" wheels on his 2002 S with no problems. Can someone out there give a definite yes or no on this? from experience? Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

02Z3COUPE said:


> Hi, this is my first post on the Mini side My wife's 2008 S has the 17" wheels (very bad in the snow) and we would like to put 15" rims with snow tires on it. There seems to be some confusion as to if this will work. We have been told the 15" wheels will have caliper clearance issues, but my dad put 15" wheels on his 2002 S with no problems. Can someone out there give a definite yes or no on this? from experience? Thanks!!!!!!!


They put bigger brakes on the "S" in the middle of the 2006 model year. Any 2006+ "S" model will need 16" rims to clear the brakes.


----------



## 02Z3COUPE (Jul 9, 2008)

SARAFIL
Thank you very much for your answer, along with the explanation.


----------

